# Handgun Registration and Legal Carry



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

If my wife gets her CPL can she legally carry a handgun registered to her husband?

I think the answer is no but I can't find a reference to support it.


----------



## DaveUSMC8086 (Sep 17, 2008)

I believe she could, if you have a permit also. she could "buy" it from you, the there is a resonable amount of time to register like 10 days. if asked the transaction just took place. the MI.gov web site or the state police web sites are a good place to look for gun laws.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, 

From MSP:

Q: 3. Is it okay if I loan my pistol to a friend? 

A: MCL 28.432 An individual can carry, possess, use or transport a pistol belonging to another individual, if the pistol is properly licensed and inspected under the Act, and the individual carrying, possessing, using or transporting the pistol has obtained a license to carry a pistol concealed permit from Michigan. 

Bottom of this link:
http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-10953--,00.html

-------------------------------------


"If my wife gets her CPL can she legally carry a handgun registered to her husband?"

So is that her husbands gun or yours ??? :16suspect:lol:


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Hunt4Ever said:


> If my wife gets her CPL can she legally carry a handgun registered to her husband?


Answer is YES and because of that...you can buy guns for your wife....hehehe...and just loan them to her. wink wink


----------

